# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du lịch kết hợp chăm sóc sức khỏe, hướng đi bền vững của du lịch

## hauke

*Du lịch và chăm sóc sức khỏe đang trở thành một trong những nhu cầu hàng đầu của con người. Nắm bắt được xu thế này, rất nhiều khu du lịch đã đi theo hướng kết hợp giữa du lịch, làm đẹp, chăm sóc sức khỏe.*


Theo cách nghĩ thông thường, đi du lịch là một chuyến đi xa, một kỳ nghỉ sau thời gian làm việc mệt mỏi, chuyến đi lấy lại sức chiến đấu trong công việc. Nhưng ngày nay, đi du lịch không chỉ đơn thuần để nghỉ dưỡng mà còn chăm sóc một cách toàn diện về tinh thần, sức khỏe và sắc đẹp.


_Du lịch là chuyến đi để giải tỏa căng thẳng và gắn kết các thành viên với nhau_

Rất nhiều hình thức hoạt động đã được đưa vào kết hợp với du lịch: spa, massage, xông hơi, tắm bùn, tắm khoáng, các dịch vụ vui chơi, giải trí…. Điều này đặc biệt mang lại sự thích thú cho khách du lịch, bởi lẽ họ có cảm giác được quan tâm, chăm sóc, “chiều chuộng” đến từng chi tiết nhỏ  của bản thân và đúng cảm giác là “thượng đế”.



_Các khu du lịch thu hút được rất nhiều khách khi kết hợp các dịch vụ_

Trong các dịch vụ đó, tắm bùn – khoáng  đang được nhiều điểm du lịch đầu tư và đưa vào phục vụ khách du lịch. Tắm bùn - khoáng được coi là một liệu pháp thần kỳ, chăm sóc cơ thể toàn diện. Với các chất khoáng có trong bùn, giúp giải độc da, cung cấp các dưỡng chất giúp da trắng hồng, mịn màng. Ngoài ra, tắm bùn – khoáng còn tăng cường khả năng đề kháng và kết hợp điều trị các bênh về xương khớp rất hiệu quả.

Nói đến tắm bùn – khoáng trong du lịch hiện nay phải kể đến dịch vụ tắm bùn tại các tỉnh miền Trung (Đà Nẵng, Khánh Hòa, Nha Trang…), Với lợi thế về du lịch biển, nguồn bùn – khoáng dồi dào, sự kết hợp này thực sự đã mang lại hơi thở mới cho du lịch của vùng.
Tại miền Bắc, dịch vụ này mới được đưa vào hoạt động trong thời gian trở lại đây, nhưng cũng đã nhận được phản hồi tích cực của rất nhiều khách du lịch. Có thể kể đến một số khu du lịch như Khoang Xanh – Suối Tiên (Bà Vì – Hà Nội), khu suối khoáng Thuận Mỹ, Thanh Thủy (Phú Thọ), Mỹ Lâm (Tuyên Quang)…


_Khách tắm bùn tại Khu du lịch Khoang Xanh – Suối Tiên (Ba Vì – Hà Nội)_

Sự kết hợp này đã nâng các khu du lịch lên một nấc thang dịch vụ mới. Cầu kỳ, chu đáo và chuyên nghiệp, hứa hẹn mang lại những hình ảnh mới và thú vị cho du lịch.

----------

